# Most/least pretentious types



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

If you had to choose a type (or types), who would be the king of pretentiousness? And the least pretentious? :tongue:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know, but I'm sure the INxx types would be at the top.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Most: INFP/INTJ
Least: ESTP


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

INTJ, INTP and INFJ are the most pretentious.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Cagnazzo said:


> Most: INFP/INTJ
> Least: ESTP


Short and sweet - I find this generalization rings pretty true. INFPs tend to be pretentious with aesthetic matters and INTJs intellectual ones, continuing the generalizations, of course. Somehow an INTPs nihilism/solipsism and absorption in what they're doing keeps them from giving a fuck about what others think in general and acting pretentiously in particular. If you compare Thelonious Monk (INTP) to Christopher Hitchens (INTJ), the former didn't bend over backwards to impress his audience; Hitchens, on the other hand, unctuously sought the favor of other intellectuals. It's also funny that the word "pretentious" is itself somewhat pretentious - as is my belabored fingering of this point. I'm wondering if there's a way I can get myself out of this sentence….


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Least: ISFJ, ISTP.

Most: Intuitives


----------



## LlamadeusMozart (Nov 25, 2015)

I am going to incriminate my type by admitting that I'm 11/10 on the pretentious scale.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Ni dom and Ni types in general are the most pretentious. And concerning the least, I don't know.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

This doesn't make applicable sense. How can you observe or measure "pretentiousness" through the way someone processed information (MBTI)? I feel like this would be better focused if asked about Enneagram (motivations).

In which case I say likely 3s or 5s.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

stiletto said:


> This doesn't make applicable sense. How can you observe or measure "pretentiousness" through the way someone processed information (MBTI)? I feel like this would be better focused if asked about Enneagram (motivations).
> 
> In which case I say likely 3s or 5s.


I agree. I also think that some people see pretension where there isn't any.

I would add 4s to the list. One of my dear dear fixes.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretentious is an irritating word to me; it's often used in a derogatory context, but the issue is that the meaning of the word itself gets lost amidst its usage and the fervor in which to label someone as pretentious as a kind of internet "snub." The issue is that the definition is rooted in value, which of course, depends on the individual or there being a truly objective measure of what is important.



> pre·ten·tious
> prəˈten(t)SHəs/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *pretentious*
> ...


And... who decides where the lines of importance or not are drawn? This is most easily seen in art, where the goal posts of what are acceptable are in a constant state of flux (and ironically, where the word is most often used or misused).

Good example: Those "talent scouts" like Piers Morgan. How much do they really know what they're talking about? Probably equivalent to a coin toss. Said Lindsey Stirling style wouldn't amount to much and who's talking now?

That said, _I'm_ the most pretentious type, because I said so and non-sequiturs are the bestest. That and I have no clue if I'm just talking out of my ass these days.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

stiletto said:


> This doesn't make applicable sense. How can you observe or measure "pretentiousness" through the way someone processed information (MBTI)? I feel like this would be better focused if asked about Enneagram (motivations).
> 
> In which case I say likely 3s or 5s.


Of course this doesn't make applicable sense. The correlation between pretentiousness and mbti is weak. This is just assumptions. And they are a lot of counter example.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

As a whole it would probably have to be xNxPs. The happy-go-lucky "open-minded" know-it-all that thinks they're more intelligent than they actually are. And despite their happy-go-lucky demeanor they're quite cynical deep down and are "more than meets the eye". *shoots self in head*


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

xSxJs are probably the least likely to view themselves as being special. They're more down to earth and less flashy, wanting to fit-in more.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

The most pretentious people I've ever met were INTP's. They may nt seem like it, but when you start to have conversations with them, it becomes more obvious. They are intellectually pretentious, INTJ's as well, but it doesn't come across as condescending as it does with INTP's. NF's can be pretty pretentious in other ways. 

Least pretentious type I've come across are ISFJ's. They don't try to brag, they're not obsessed with image, and they don't make you feel inferior ever.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

OliveBranch said:


> The most pretentious people I've ever met were INTP's. They may nt seem like it, but when you start to have conversations with them, it becomes more obvious. They are intellectually pretentious, INTJ's as well, but it doesn't come across as condescending as it does with INTP's. NF's can be pretty pretentious in other ways.
> 
> Least pretentious type I've come across are ISFJ's. They don't try to brag, they're not obsessed with image, and they don't make you feel inferior ever.


INTJs don't piss me off as much because it seems intentional a lot of the time. Like they actually know better and just want to get under your skin. INTPs will try to come across as impartial and objective but in reality they aren't at all.


----------

